# General > Motoring >  welder/mechanic needed for van repairs

## Peachie

Is there anyone out there that does welding and general repairs to vehicles?. I have a Citreon relay pick up van that needs alot of welding and repairs done to male it road worthy , if anyone is interested in helping out for reasonable price . Call me on 07974207101 or 07717487889 or email me at dominicdalgarno@hotmail.co.ik

----------

